# Chat



## msmith (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive noticed we have a chat room has anyone ever used it. Every time I log on I never seen anyone on it. Just wandering if it works.


----------



## cheech (Jan 5, 2007)

I was on there too and had the same experience


----------



## illini (Jan 5, 2007)

Wouldn't there have to be 2 logged on at the same time.....the Chat-er...and the Chat-ee...?...or maybe 3 Chat-ers and 4 Chat-ees?....then who chats first??


----------



## cheech (Jan 5, 2007)

yes I think that is the issue there does not tend to be any one using it


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 6, 2007)

I had the same experience a few months back.  I PM'd Monty and told him to log on and I logged on and it does work.  It just seems that no one ever wants to use it. :?:


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

So come on everybody......let's go use it.


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 6, 2007)

Where do you log onâ€¦Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve never used a chat section? Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m a chat virgin! :oops:


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd like to use it. Never see anyone on it.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

Good description Randy. It was a blast visiting in real time with all of you who popped in on Friday evening. Lets keep it going and the rest of you come on in and say hi.

As a side note, I think this would be a great tool to help some new guys as they cook if they need. Instant answers to your questions.


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 6, 2007)

ok---
fri eve--
what time????


----------



## illini (Jan 6, 2007)

Great thought ultramag!!
Would have been a good tool for the Masterbuilt guys over the holiday...just invite them there and yak away....get to the point quickly...like your idea!


----------



## msmith (Jan 6, 2007)

Well looks like I may have started a great fellowship here. Sorry I missed out on the fun friday night. But Im looking forward to a good chat session, and there couldn't be a better place for this to happen than being here with all you good people.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

The chat last night went very well. There were lots of discussions on varied topics and just good conversation. I'm not sure why the chat thing hasn't caught on here yet, but it should be vital tool for those who have questions and need answers soon. 

I understand that everyones schedule isn't the same, I'm a prime example of one major screwed up schedule, but if the opportunity is there jump into the chat room, even if you just sit to listen in. 

Remember that there is a short "away" timer, so every now and then just type a "Q" to stay in the active area and not automatically logged out. No pressure to talk if you don't want to.

Had a great time guys.. still waitin on the gals to show up

Keep Smokin


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

If we plan on doing it all Friday night we will not need a specific time. However if we are online anyway why not just turn on the chat while we are online


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree, we had a nice chat this morning during a present smoke in progress. Jerky, Brisket and smoking were some of the subjects. It was great. :)


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jump in guys..real time chat..all are welcome.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

Marvin, we'll probably be in again tonite so check it out. I thought it was shame you missed what you started as well. Look forward to visiting with you!


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

My guess is that there is a good chance we will be on again tomorrow and the day after and .........


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

I could see that happening as well Cheech. My wife misses me already.  :oops:


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 6, 2007)

yo,
maybe we could decide on a chat a couple of timez a week..

maybe we need a vote on this 



what times---
what days----


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry you are sounding like my wife now


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 7, 2007)

hey tim (cajun). i had to go to work so i left chat tonight.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry Chis....winds were blowing here. Knocked power out a couple times during the day.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 7, 2007)

Sunday morning chat is open. Come visit - open topics


----------



## cheech (Jan 7, 2007)

The chat room is open again  please join us


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 9, 2007)

we need to set up specific times for chat i think. that is the way it is on the motorcycle forum i am a moderator on. it is open 24/7, but we have set times we meet, and you can always check to see if there is someone in there at other times.  i check this one all the time.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 9, 2007)

The biggest problem with ours is it boots you out in no time if you aren't talking. You can't "idle" for anytime at all while waiting for other members to show up. 

I'm not a huge fan of designated times because no matter what the times and days a big part of the membership will have conflicts. I guess it wouldn't be too bad for a set time or two a week, but I just hope it doesn't slow down the in between chats. These will be the most beneficial to the ones with an I need help now problem when they catch someone. It still remains to be seen if it will really take off or not anyway.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you are correct.  Maybe we should PM Dutch or SoFlaQuer and see if they can get it fixed.

If we could just log on and then continue doing our normal thing on the forum while checking the log on's every once in a while and join in when we wanted to it would be nice.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 10, 2007)

That's a good idea Rodger, unfortunately SoFlaQuer nor myself can't fix the issue that you all are experiencing in the Chat Room. Tulsa Jeff would be to make this suggestion to. Send him a PM discribing what's happening.


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone PM'ed Dutch or some one regarding the timing issue?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 11, 2007)

Cheech, Last night Chris H, kaptn35 and I were on chat when Tulsa Jeff joined in. Jeff has hopefully corrected the "timing out" issue and also addressed the character limits- he changed it from 120 characters per entry to 1200.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you TulsaJeff! The character increase is great. I hear some of these guys are long winded. ;)


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help on this the chat feature is awesome


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm a chat virgin as well.  I'm not really sure how it works, but I just found it(I'd looked for one before and missed it).  I'm out of it on friday nights, I don't have or want a computer at home.  I yelled around the room a little and nobody answered, so I guess I missed the party.  Anybody ever feel chatty during the daytime?

Tim


----------



## pyre (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm on more during the day than the evenings.  I think I just missed you in the chat room.  I saw your yelling in there. :)


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 11, 2007)

:lol:  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Let's try to catch up sometime.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 11, 2007)

Tulsa Jeff

Thank you for the improvements to the chat. This is something that is starting to take a good hold and will be much more appreciated by all users. 

Dutch we apprciate your input and help with this as well.

Joe


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who has made this chat a growing event, and Thanks to the "power's to be" for making it better.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 14, 2007)

why not make this a sticky? then it wouldn't have to be bumped all the time. just a thought.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually chris, it was I doing most the bumping last night. I saw Tulsa Jeff & Dutch in the forum. Was trying to get their attention and hopefuuly join in chat. Didn't work.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 14, 2007)

i noticed it was you.  i didn't want to say any names, like it matters. i think it should be a sticky.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 14, 2007)

And a "sticky" is shall be!!


----------



## coz (Jan 14, 2007)

One of the Salmon fishing sites that I used to frequent used to have a guest speaker nite.The guest speaker would be some one who is very knowledgeable on a certain topic say Competition cooking.It would be setup for a certain evening with a set time and the guest would come in and answer questions that had been forwarded to a moderator ahead of time so it wasnt  total confusion.Then folks could be advised by a thread what nite/time/topic and who the guest would be.It was a great thing for that site.I realize that in the summer it might be tuff to do with every one wanting to be outdoors but this time of the year it could be a good deal.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess it would have to beat the Friday night fights, but I'm left out because I don't have a computator @ the house.  I really like all you guys, but not enough to stay @ the office on Friday night.  I hope you'll all understand.

Tim


----------



## msmith (Jan 31, 2007)

Well hooey fooey I was looking forward to chatting with yall GoFish and Tonto guess well have to try later.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey there Marvin, me too. Why does it still show that me and cajun are still in the chat room,we both  left it about 15 min ago?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe everything will be better by Friday :D


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 4, 2007)

im headed there now
sat9:19 cst


----------



## ultramag (Feb 4, 2007)

You didn't stay long. 9:30 PM CST ;)


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 5, 2007)

MSMITH, Were you at buddy?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 5, 2007)

This Server 500 thing has exiled me from chat apparently.  :x


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 9, 2007)

chat===R I P


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 9, 2007)

If I understand it right, chat is coming back. It just takes a while to work out all the kinks on a forum like this.
The last one wasn't very good, maybe, Jeff is going to come up with a better solution. Since I've been here, the chat option has gotten very little use, up until recently. Since more people are using it now, maybe it will be better than before.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Tulsa Jeff, Was in chat with PC this evening..


----------



## cheech (Mar 4, 2007)

Bump

We are live and lookin for others


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 4, 2007)

We're in chat...where is everyone? Get in here...newbies are always welcome..


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 4, 2007)

bump  bump  bump


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 13, 2007)

I tried the chat tonite.  It said there were 12 people on but noone seemed to be responding.  I may just have to stick with the forums.  I had a question about smoking different meats at the same time.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 13, 2007)

I think the chat room is experiecing technical difficulties,just ask your question in the forum and I'm sure somone will be able to help.


----------



## billyq (Apr 16, 2007)

How do you get into the chat room?


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 16, 2007)

I seem to be able to get into the chat room by clicking on the chat now button in the tool bar, but I seem to get no results.  It could be a seting of some sort, I realy don't know.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 6, 2007)

Just an FYI..

Chat now seems to be working fine and no one is getting stuck. Use the "*Chat Now*" link in the top right navbar to enter the chat module.

Just some tips:

If you go in and no one is there, just stay there and leave the window open for a bit. Eventually someone will notice you and come in to talk.

When you are ready to leave, use the red circle with an "X" in it to log out.

Feel free to play with the fonts, colors, backgrounds, etc. to customize it the way you like.

Enjoy!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 6, 2007)

Glad to hear that Jeff, ty


----------



## cheech (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeff thanks for your help here. Love the chat room


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone wants to, ill chat for a littl ebit i had some questions and im bored as hell


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 17, 2008)

Can ennyone help?chat wont accept my user name or password
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




MH


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 17, 2008)

PM Jeff  ...  he'll fix ya up.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2008)

MotorHedd, you should be able to get into Chat now, for some reason, the Chat login doesn't recognize those with the Premier Membership tag. I just went into the Admin section and listed your Premeir Membership tag as the secondary and retagged your Regestered User tag as the primary.

Jeff is trying to get this fixed, I think that the group that runs the servers are stumped with this problem.


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanx for taking the time to address that issue Dutch.Will give it a try!
MH


----------



## gnubee (Oct 2, 2008)

A good tip is make sure that In *Options* in *"Sounds"* make sure you enable *" Other user enters room "* This will enable an alert to sound every time someone new enters the room.

Then when you are the only person in the chat room the alert will sound so that you will hear them enter. 

Minimize the chat and continue to check out the posts on SMF. When you hear the chat entry sound you can quickly click on it and begin chatting to your hearts content. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Also in *Options*..... *Text*..... select *"Use my text color for all recieved messages"* This way when someone is using a color of text that is hard to read such as pale yellow, pink, or blushing purple etc. your settings will convert it to a more readable color.

When I first logged into chat for some reason my font was set to white with a white background which looked like the chat was off. After tweeking the options I reset the background color and viola there was the chat.

A long while back 04-13-2007 
ddemerath posted. 
Quote 
I tried the chat tonite. It said there were 12 people on but no-one seemed to be responding. I may just have to stick with the forums. I had a question about smoking different meats at the same time. UnQuote 

If ddemerath's font was set to white like mine was initially then the other users would not see his posts in chat. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## ronp (Oct 2, 2008)

Good tip. Nice chatting tonight.


----------

